# Suggestions on Camp/Aires with hook-up open March



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, i would welcome any info suggestions on places to stay over night on our trip through France/Portugal and Spain in March?April 2006

Proposed route

Dunkerque
Paris
Orleans
Tours
Bordeaux
San Sebastion
Santander
the E70 does anyone know what this road is like
Santiago De Compostela
Vigo
Lisbon
Jerez (Stop at relations)
Then back up the Coast to France

Any suggestions of alternative routes would be welcome

Brian


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Brian,

Can't help with stopovers in Spain/Portugal but France is not a problem in March (or any month for that matter) if you are happy to stay on Aires- not Autoroute Aires though.

Go to www.campingcar-infos.com where you will find every Aire in France - about 1700 altogether. The vast majority are open all year round and are either free or very cheap to stay on.

The site is in French but is pretty easy to follow if your French is not too good. Start by clicking on "Rechercher une aire" on the left hand side, then click on the map for each area you want to stay on.

We live in France and use the aires all the time (together with about 75% of all Brit' MH owners on holiday I think.

Any prob's come back on this sub-forum and I'll try to help.

Cheers, Jack

PS: Agree your route Dunkerque to San Sebastian is the best - not sure about the rest.


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes it seems France caters for these wonderfully well but Spain and Portugal not so good .

perhaps some of our MHs in these countries could help with a listing in .pdf??


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Brian

You don't say what time you arrive in France.

Do you fancy a campsite for your first night?
If you want to overnight in the Boulogne/Calais area you might like to consider Manoir de Senlecques: http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/ only 2 miles east of J31 of the A16 off the N42 St Omer road and a mile from the commercial centre and Auchan.

Gaby, the owner speaks excellent English and is probably the most friendly and helpful campsite owner in France.

If you want more precise details to get there please ask.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, i would welcome any info suggestions on places to stay over night on our trip through France/Portugal and Spain in March?April 2006
> 
> Proposed route
> 
> ...


----------



## retired_brian (Mar 4, 2006)

*sites*

Your best bet would be to get hold of a copy of the Caravan Club Continental Sites directory (Part One covers France Spain and Portugal).

This shows opening dates and location of sites along with comment from members who have visited.

Cost about £10 available for members and non members.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a note after andyangyh's post - cognac; the official 4-bay aire is for short term parking & servicing only, we overnighted in september last year on the grassy bank of the river just 100m from the borne. This is actually marked on the official tourist map for the town as motorhome parking. But when we left next morning we found that there were vans in the bays, having overnighted. There's also parking in the small parking area behind the aire. It would probably be ok to park on the road alongside the river, but not as quiet. Boats tie up alongside here as well - there are taps for them to use.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> .........- cognac; the official 4-bay aire is for short term parking & servicing only,........


We parked overnight in one of the bays 4 years ago and I didn't realise that this was not ok.

We did see a mh further up near the bridge but just thought he preferred it there. We will know for next time.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We found it very easy to park over night in Northern Spain and Portugal. Try and buy Motorhome Trails very good book of good places to stop over night. We bought the book in Portugal but you might get it from the web site www.motorhometrails.com
or contact [email protected]
Judy


----------

